# GT Frame Zaskar, is it real?



## ade234uk (26 Apr 2014)

I am currently selling my old mountain bike on Ebay. The bike was a mismatch of parts handed down to me by my friend.

I'm not selling anything here, I just need some help to check the validity of a frame for me. I don't want some unlucky buyer to get a fake frame. The bike and frame is old, got be 15 years old+

The frame has the following features:

There is a GT Logo stamped on the frame by the Saddle
There is a serial number stamped at the bottom of the rear forks *09935711*
Sticker on Frame reads *Heat Treated Aluminimum 6060-T6*

I have some pictures here which show the welds, sticker and serial number
http://www.lcpc-it-services.co.uk/ebay/bikeframe/

Many Thanks


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2014)

There are a few Zaskar owners on here who will probably be able to confirm, @I like Skol springs immediately to mind, but Retrobike would be my first choice to ask. Have you tried there? Is there any reason why you think the frame isn't genuine? GT design would be a strange design to try and copy.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2014)

Looks legit to me. As @Cubist said, retrobike could be very useful.


----------



## Jody (26 Apr 2014)

Think it was around 94ish they released that colour zaskar. Looks genuine to me as the zaskar had a lot of extra bits welded for strength.


----------



## ade234uk (26 Apr 2014)

Jody said:


> Think it was around 94ish they released that colour zaskar. Looks genuine to me as the zaskar had a lot of extra bits welded for strength.



Thanks for confirming this. I also did a bit of digging myself and I did see another GT with this same colour as mine. Didn't realise I had such a good frame.


----------



## ade234uk (26 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Looks legit to me. As @Cubist said, retrobike could be very useful.



Thanks for confirming this. That is two positives.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Apr 2014)

I have some good close-up pics of the rear drop out area from my 1994 Zaskar LE that I will post up when I get time in the next 24hrs. I think the biggest worry would be not that it is a fake GT frame but more that someone has passed off a lower spec GT ali frame as the USA built Zaskar.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2014)

Comparing your frame to mine I would say it is probably genuine. The only obvious difference I can see is the rear dropouts but this could just be a change that occurred between years?






Some good pictures of my bike in THIS THREAD if you want do further comparisons.


----------



## yellowmonkey (26 Mar 2015)

Hello all.

I found a frame on ebay and i interested is it a real or fake Zaskar LE ?
here is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE-Frame-/231508660470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e6fdd0f6
Thanks very much.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2015)

yellowmonkey said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I found a frame on ebay and i interested is it a real or fake Zaskar LE ?
> here is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE-Frame-/231508660470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e6fdd0f6
> Thanks very much.


Looks pretty straight to me but I would guess it is a couple of years newer than my 1994 as it has the machined head tube and those rear drop outs are a bit different (although the gear hanger looks the same).

The 16 stamped in the frame near the frame number would indicate a 16" frame which is pretty damn small. Make sure it fits you or it could be an expensive mistake.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Mar 2015)

Is the GT stamp on the end of top tube curved or flat? It needs to be flat I think.


----------



## yellowmonkey (26 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Looks pretty straight to me but I would guess it is a couple of years newer than my 1994 as it has the machined head tube and those rear drop outs are a bit different (although the gear hanger looks the same).
> 
> The 16 stamped in the frame near the frame number would indicate a 16" frame which is pretty damn small. Make sure it fits you or it could be an expensive mistake.




Thank you. Well i saw the 16 number on the frame, but the seller wrote and showed on the photo the frame is bigger (18").(I am 173cm tall, so a 18" frame is might be right for me) Now i am a litte bit confused.The frame number says the frame is 98'. 1 more thing- I see somethig on the first photo on the chain stay, maybe scratch damage crack.(left from the bottom bracket shell) What do you think ?


Hugh Manatee said:


> Is the GT stamp on the end of top tube curved or flat? It needs to be flat I think.


the end of the top tube is flat


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2015)

My 18" frame measures a tad over 20" to the top of the seat post clamp.

I'm 186cm tall and the bike fits me perfectly but is the bare minimum and has a long stem.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Mar 2015)

I'm sure only the Zaskar has the flat cap on the top tube. I think the LE was slightly lighter? A sort of limited edition. It is hard to make out what the vertical mark on the chainstay is. It might be where the tube is formed to allow clearance to the chain rings. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on Retrobike who know the Zaskar inside out.


----------



## yellowmonkey (26 Mar 2015)

many thanks for the answers


----------



## yellowmonkey (27 Mar 2015)

A retro guru wrote this on retrobike : Don't waste your money, it's a fake, and too small for you. I wouldn't bother bidding if I were you...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Mar 2015)

I think he's yanking your chain. He does put a winking thing, whatever they're called, after the 'advice'. Have a look at the Zaskars on that site. I'm sure the end cap would be straight if it was genuine and curved if it is something else badged as a Zaskar.


----------

